# Hydrathermal Naturals



## JaszG (Jul 27, 2008)

*Hydratherma Naturals*

*www.HealthyHairJourney.com*

*Does anyone use these products? They look really good. I don't even remember how I got to that website, but I'm thinking about ordering the products.*


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jul 27, 2008)

I love this stuff!  My favorite is the daily growth lotion.   It smells like cake batter...yummy!  This is the best moisturizer.     I am looking forward to getting the conditioners one day.

The owner Godsflowerrr is a member here -just a sweetheart.


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 27, 2008)

jamaicalovely said:


> *I love this stuff! My favorite is the daily growth lotion. It smells like cake batter...yummy*! *This is the best moisturizer.* I am looking forward to getting the conditioners one day.
> 
> The owner Godsflowerrr is a member here -just a sweetheart.


 


_Agreed..._


----------



## lunabelle (Jul 27, 2008)

I was just looking at her products after finding such a wonderful review in Lavender's fotki. I'm definitely thinking of trying the hair lotion. I've been looking for something lightweight yet moisturizing....


----------



## Lavendar (Jul 27, 2008)

jamaicalovely said:


> *I love this stuff! My favorite is the daily growth lotion. It smells like cake batter...yummy! This is the best moisturizer.* I am looking forward to getting the conditioners one day.
> 
> The owner Godsflowerrr is a member here -just a sweetheart.


 
I would have to definitely agree.  I was actually surprised at how well my hair responded to the growth lotion.  I just finished my first bottle and ordered a second.  I did just find out the ingredients have changed.  I'm hoping it's even better than before...if that's possible.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jul 27, 2008)

Lavendar said:


> I would have to definitely agree.  I was actually surprised at how well my hair responded to the growth lotion.  I just finished my first bottle and ordered a second.  I did just find out the ingredients have changed.  I'm hoping it's even better than before...if that's possible.




Love your shiny hair! 


Yes, the daily moisturizing lotion keeps my hair soft and moist all day - even my nappy nape area.


----------



## SoSweet08 (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm thinking about trying the moisturizer because I can't find any that my hair loves. And lavender's review kinda had me sold lol.


----------



## lunabelle (Jul 28, 2008)

Bumping......ok, eventhough i gave in and ordered last night, I would like to know if any more ladies have used this and their results...


----------



## JaszG (Jul 28, 2008)

I think I'm going to go ahead and order as well. I have to wait until pay day though : (


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Aug 1, 2008)

*I'm going to try these products also but will have to wait until I have time for a money order purchase...I'd love to help her and my hair out.*


----------



## tallygirl (Aug 1, 2008)

I use the entire line.  The moisturing shampoo is awesome, and so is the growth lotion.


----------



## Sindeee (Aug 1, 2008)

tallygirl said:


> I use the entire line.  The moisturing shampoo is awesome, and so is the growth lotion.



Do you feel your hair has grown with this product?


----------



## jamaicalovely (Aug 1, 2008)

Sindeee said:


> Do you feel your hair has grown with this product?



I can vouch for the daily growth lotion.  It's helping my hairline grow in.


----------



## Missi (Aug 1, 2008)

I do: love them


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 15, 2008)

Does her shampoo have SLS in it?  

Can someone who has the product let me know the ingredients on the bottle.

Thanks.


----------



## destiny616 (Aug 15, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Does her shampoo have SLS in it?
> 
> Can someone who has the product let me know the ingredients on the bottle.
> 
> Thanks.



the moisture boosting shampoo has sodium laureth sulfate and ammonium lauryl sulfate


----------



## Wildchild453 (Aug 16, 2008)

Has anyone tried the deep conditioner?


----------



## jamaicalovely (Aug 16, 2008)

Yes, I did and it worked out fine.


----------



## ebzonix (Aug 16, 2008)

they look good!! I wanna try it out now!


----------



## gorgeoushair (Aug 16, 2008)

Why ya'll didn't tell me Godflower had a product line?  I have always loved her hair.  Godflower where you at girl


----------



## gottabme247 (Aug 16, 2008)

My hair loves Hydrathermal Naturals!!!! I bought the entire package and have been using it faithfully since June. The growth lotion does smell like cake batter and I will have to order another bottle of that one. I wish it was a bigger bottle of it.
My hair is a lot thicker !


----------



## BeautifulNameX (Aug 17, 2008)

Do any naturals use it? I wonder how it would work on my natural hair


----------



## NashT (Aug 21, 2008)

Just placed my order!!!


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 21, 2008)

NashT said:


> Just placed my order!!!



Please post a review! I'm curious about this product as well.


----------



## NashT (Aug 21, 2008)

BostonMaria said:


> Please post a review! I'm curious about this product as well.


I sure will......... Can't wait to get it!!!!!


----------



## PaperClip (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm curious.... I'd like to hear feedback specifically from naturals, please....

Thanks.


----------



## NashT (Sep 1, 2008)

I finally received the moisturizing hair lotion. It smells sooooo yummy . Just like cake batter.I will post my reviews after use.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 16, 2008)

just placed an order.


----------



## amber815 (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm thinking about the growth lotion as well. Has anyone tried the follicle invigorator or growth oil?


----------



## NashT (Sep 17, 2008)

I tried the moisturizing growth lotion on damped hair.... I used on each parted hair before wrapping it on the rollers. Dried under the dryer (hard bonnet). My hair came out butter soft!!! And all you need is a little.


----------



## Maynard (Sep 17, 2008)

I got a sample of the Growth Potion a few months back at a meet up...stuck it in my cabinet and forgot about it. 

I was going through my cabinet and decided to try it recently..I LOVE IT!

Fantastic moisturizer and good for ashy elbows


----------



## msdevo (Sep 17, 2008)

I purchased the entire line, got it on Monday. I did the step by step and my hair was swanging, yes!!!  These products are a must.  I could not keep my hands of of my hair.  All day at work yesterday I was sniffing my ends(which never looked better).

I have never been so happy with my hair!!


----------



## baby42 (Sep 17, 2008)

I JUST ORDER TWO THINGS FROM  HER LINE GOING TO ADD MORE NEXT MONTH.


----------



## LivinLaughinLovin (Sep 17, 2008)

I BC'd on Friday n applied some growth lotion on my dry twa and it felt soooo moisturized


----------



## loulou82 (Sep 17, 2008)

LivinLaughinLovin said:


> I BC'd on Friday n applied some growth lotion on my dry twa and it felt soooo moisturized



Congrats on your BC!


----------



## chebaby (Sep 17, 2008)

i cant wait to try everything. esp. the growth lotion and conditioner. the conditioner has caramel in it so i can just imagine how it will feel mixed with honey. i so can not wait.


----------



## Trace (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm seriously becoming a product junkie.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 17, 2008)

Trace said:


> I'm seriously becoming a product junkie.


 girl i been there. i am there. infact she prolly just got my order today and i am seriously thinking of ordering my other stuff from her. i really want that leave in and follicle spray.


----------



## Shaley (Sep 17, 2008)

chebaby said:


> girl i been there. i am there. infact she prolly just got my order today and i am seriously thinking of ordering my other stuff from her. i really want that leave in and follicle spray.



The moisturizing growth lotion is great. That and Shescentit's gillian butter are currently my staples for moisturizers. 

I LOVE the moisturizing deep conditioner.. I swear it's one of the best conditioners I have ever used. With heat, it is absolutely wonderful.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 18, 2008)

Chardai said:


> The moisturizing growth lotion is great. That and Shescentit's gillian butter are currently my staples for moisturizers.
> 
> I LOVE the moisturizing deep conditioner.. I swear it's one of the best conditioners I have ever used. With heat, it is absolutely wonderful.


 im going to definatly use it with heat when i get it. now i really cant wait. like i said though i really want that lotion.


----------



## BostonMaria (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm going to purchase the $24.99 sample today and hope I like everything.


----------



## Shaley (Sep 19, 2008)

chebaby said:


> im going to definatly use it with heat when i get it. now i really cant wait. like i said though i really want that lotion.



It states that they recommend you use it with heat on the bottle and on the website. I see why, once you use it you'll see

The lotion is the bomb... smells good, good consistency and the best ingredients/natural.. no parabens, mineral oil, or petrolatum... How can you beat that!?


----------



## baddison (Sep 19, 2008)

DTWgrl said:


> Do any naturals use it? I wonder how it would work on my natural hair


 
I agree.  Would love to hear from some naturals here.  How is the conditioner on those kinky curls?  Any 4b/4z's that use this line???

Speak up !!  LOL!!


----------



## BostonMaria (Sep 19, 2008)

OK I finally put my order in for the samples!  I should get it some time next week and I'll let you guys know how I like/dislike it.  I'm hoping I really like it!!!


----------



## chebaby (Sep 19, 2008)

where did you find the samples? i must be overlooking them cause i dont see it on the site.


----------



## BostonMaria (Sep 19, 2008)

chebaby said:


> where did you find the samples? i must be overlooking them cause i dont see it on the site.



I'm on my Blackberry right now so I can't see the site, but I think it was either at the bottom of the Product page or on one of the buttons on the left. Try the products page first. Hth.


----------



## Cholet112 (Sep 19, 2008)

chebaby said:


> where did you find the samples? i must be overlooking them cause i dont see it on the site.



http://www.healthyhairjourney.com/untitled11.html


----------



## chebaby (Sep 19, 2008)

Cholet112 said:


> http://www.healthyhairjourney.com/untitled11.html


 thanx. i dont need it since i already ordered 3 big things but i do want samples of certain things.


----------



## dcprdiva (Sep 19, 2008)

I just ordered the Simply Stylin' Set

Includes:  

Hydratherma Naturals, Protein Balance Leave-In Conditioning Treatment 8 oz.
Hydratherma Naturals, Follicle Invigorator 8 oz.
Hydratherma Naturals, Daily Moisturizing Growth Lotion 8 oz.
Hydratherma Naturals , Hair Growth Oil 8 oz.
Hydratherma Naturals, Herbal Gloss Heat Protector 4 oz.  

I have plenty of shampoo and conditioner so I just wanted the styling tools.  Will post a review when I try them out!  I have heard so many good things about this line so I am very excited to try it out.


----------



## Shaley (Sep 20, 2008)

dcprdiva said:


> I just ordered the Simply Stylin' Set
> 
> Includes:
> 
> ...



Can you post a review when you use the Herbal Gloss Heat Protector? That's the only thing I didn't purchase.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 24, 2008)

i got my package today. yaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyy. ok im not at home so i couldnt smell and feel them but when i get home i am going to moisturize my hair with the lotion. i keep telling myself to wait until i wash my hair to use it but nope, i cant wait. im going to moisturize with it and seal with coconut oil and i hope when i take it down in the morning its soft.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 24, 2008)

who uses the protein treatment?


----------



## jamaicalovely (Sep 25, 2008)

^^Yayy!  You'll love it!   If not, sell it here.


----------



## Shaley (Sep 25, 2008)

chebaby said:


> who uses the protein treatment?



I've used the protein treatment but am not really sure of the results. I think I experienced a protein overload seeing that most of her products contain protein... all at one time I used the:


Amino Clarifying Shampoo
Protein Conditioner
Follicle Invigorator
Protein/Moisture Leave in Conditioner
Organix Serum - Egg White Protein

I'm on a moisture regimen right now but I will probably re-visit the protein conditioner because I do remember that my hair felt pretty good right after applying it and it smells good too.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 25, 2008)

^^^yea thats a lot of protein.
i moisturized last night and this morning with the lotion. i really like it. it may work better when my hair is clean but wash day isnt until sunday. it did make my hair soft but it also feels kinda wet. i dont know how my hair will like it when i wear it down but since i wear my hair up right now i like it so far.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 25, 2008)

oh yea and the smell is like creme cheese cake. it smells so good. and the shampoo and conditioner smells like lemons. she also gave me a small sample of the folicle spray and i used that. i hope over time it will help my hair growth and make my hair thicker.


----------



## BostonMaria (Sep 26, 2008)

I got my box of hair products from Hydratherma Naturals today! You would've thought it was Christmas the way I was opening up that box LOL I even let a co-worker smells all the products.  As soon as I got home I jumped in the shower and used the samples the way the description said to use it. I must say my hair feels like buttah LOL and WOW everything felt so wonderful on my hair. I'm definitely buying from the website again. Not absolutely everything from the samples I received, but most. I highly recommend buying the sample for $24.99 if you're not sure what to get or if you're a first timer. Its the first time in a VERY long time that I've bought a product online and was happy with it.

jamaicalovely, thanks for your review on it. You're post is what made me order it.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 26, 2008)

im going to pre poo tonight with amla oil, then clarify with keracare 1st lather, then use the HN moisture boosting shampoo, and moistur boosting conditioner then blow dry and flat iron.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Sep 27, 2008)

bumping...

I felt bad we were hijacking the APL by Dec 09 thread.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks since the search option is not working.  Well it is not predictable. I wanted to read up on it.  I am planning to wait until my buy til Jan 09 challenge is over to buy the heat protectant. I have a nearly full bottle of IC now anyway.  But I am thinking of purchasing the hair follice invigorator...got to make my decision and order by Tuesday.  Off to visit the site again!


----------



## msdevo (Sep 27, 2008)

That was all YOU



jamaicalovely said:


> bumping...
> 
> I felt bad we were hijacking the APL by Dec 09 thread.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 28, 2008)

Who has the follicle invigorator?  I see that it is a new product but I'm not sure how new.  But for those that have it--have you noticed any benefits? TIA.


----------



## msdevo (Sep 28, 2008)

I have the entire collection.  So far its very moisturizing and it helps to keep the ng soft. I have only been using it for 2 weeks so its hard to tell about the growth since I am using other growth aids.


Shay72 said:


> Who has the follicle invigorator?  I see that it is a new product but I'm not sure how new.  But for those that have it--have you noticed any benefits? TIA.


----------



## ebzonix (Sep 28, 2008)

I was watching her videos on her products and her Big chop 2, it all seems like it's keeping her hair healthy and is worth the money. I just bought some Hairveda Vatika Frosting and Deep conditioner, but since the moisturizers were all gone, I'll be buying her growth lotion since that's getting lots of raves.


----------



## glamchick84 (Sep 28, 2008)

okay i just ordered the Daily Moisturizing Growth Lotion, Hair Growth Oil(because i haven't purchased any oils yet), and the Follicle Invigorator.  okay that's it for now, i got maybe 2 more things to buy and i'm done!!!

but if i really like her products than i'll order the poo and conditioner


----------



## dcprdiva (Sep 29, 2008)

I bought the collection and will be posting results on my relaxed hair later today.  They all smell REALLY good - i just want to eat them for real!


----------



## MissRissa (Sep 29, 2008)

so i bought the growth lotion and of course it smells super wonderful.  but besides the scent, it actually keeps my hair moisturized soooo well.  i only bought that 1 item and got a free gift of the moiturizing shampoo.  omg i never get excited off shampoo. ill get excited off conditioner but never have i gotten excited off shampoo.   i pre-pooed with heat for 10 min then washed with the moisture boosting shampoo. oh my freaking goodness.  silkiness.  i have this really frizzy part in the crown of my had that is ALWAYS frizzed and and sometimes matted, depending on what shampoo i use.  omg my hair felt like i just conditioned.  i only used it once cause it was a 2 oz sample.  i still had an ounce left after i shampooed but i guess i was squeezing the poor little bottle too tightly and i busted it open and i didn't have an extra container to put the remains in so i trashed it.   

next month, ill be purchasing the big bottle of the growth lotion. my little 4 oz is halfway gone and i've only had it 2 weeks.  i use it everyday sometimes twice a day. and on my daughter's hair.  ill also be purchasing the moisture boosting shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## msdevo (Sep 29, 2008)

Dont ya just love the shampoo.  I noticed that all I needed is about a quarter size to wash entire head.  It lathers up so nicely.   The 1st time I used it I almost cried at how good my hair felt.


----------



## tallygirl (Sep 29, 2008)

Sindeee said:


> Do you feel your hair has grown with this product?


 

Yes it has...My new growth is now quite manageable, making my relaxer stretches much easier.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 29, 2008)

ok i have a review.
i pre poo'd with amla oil for 40 minutes then i clarified with keracare 1st lather because it would be my first time using the hydratherma products and i wanted to make sure i was getting all the goods. so i rung all the water out my hair and put a quarter size amount of the moisture boosting shampoo on my hair. i have apl hair and a quarter size was way too much, the shampoo lathers so much that you only need a tiny bit, so this shampoo will last a long time. then i washed it out and put a tiny bit of the conditioner all over my hair making sure to comb it through and sat under the dryer for 30 minutes. i rinsed with cold water and my hair was sooooooooo soft. i used the follicle spray on my scalp, havent used it on my hair yet only the scalp and i love it so far. then i added my other leave ins, blow dried and flat ironed. now what i will say is that aft3er i flat iron i used the hair lotion and seald and wraped my hair. while the lotion makes my hair soft it is not enough for my hair right after i flat iron. after i flat iton i need a lot of moisture and it seems like keracare creme hairdress is the only thing that can give me that. i can use the growth lotion on all other days during the week but it is just not moisturizing enough for my hair right after i flat iron.
im still waitong on my big size follicle invigorator and leave in to come in the mail. and i dont want the oil because right now i am in love with cocasta and i have vatika frosting on the way.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 29, 2008)

this is a line i will repurchase. and when i do i want the clarifying shampoo and the protein conditioner too.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 30, 2008)

how sare the products? are they still working for you?
i need updates.


----------



## dcprdiva (Oct 1, 2008)

I have them in my hair closet but since I workout everyday, I'm just CO washing.  I plan to use the entire line on Friday when I do my hair.  I can't wait because they smell too good!

Will post on Friday...


----------



## plzgrow (Oct 4, 2008)

do we get a discount


----------



## dcprdiva (Oct 4, 2008)

There is no discount.

Anyway, I used the entire product line yesterday.  I am 6 weeks post and my hair is really nappy.  
The Shampoo is OK - nothing to write home about - a little does go a long way tho
The moisturizing condish is OK

The Protein Balance Leave in is OK - smells yummy
The growth lotion is OK

I like the oil it may become a staple - I really liked it
I LOVE the follice invigorator spray - makes my new growth soft.

For my hair, I give it a 6 out of 10.  Only because I have used other products that was I was more immediately impressed with.  It makes my hair softer too.

I'm definiltey going to use these products up and I can't wait to see how they work when I am freshly relaxed.


----------



## chebaby (Oct 6, 2008)

i looooove the follicle spray. the protein balance leave in is def. a staple now, i like it more than the lotion(although now the lotion doesnt seem so watery now. maybe because its colder in my room so i'll try it again to see if i like it).
i wasnt going to get the oil because i love cocasta and i have two bottle, plus vatika frosting and a 16oz jar of coconut oil but she sent me a sample of the oil and i love it. it almost has the sme creamy/slightly thick consistency as cocasta and it smells yummy so i might order a big bottle but dont quote me on that.
but i know the leave in and follicle spray are staples so far.


----------



## chebaby (Oct 16, 2008)

i have been using the follicle spray for less than a month and i can really and truly say that my hair has grown. i never put it on my hair just the scalp and massage it in. my hair seems thicker too. i used the lotion today and its still just ok for me. but i have a big bottle so i will use it up.
planning on using the shampoo and conditioner and leave in tonight.


----------



## chebaby (Oct 17, 2008)

i washed my hair with the moisture boosting shampoo and deep conditioned for an hour with the moisture conditioner and used the protein balance leave in, blow dried and flat ironed and my hair is sooooooooooo soft and light and mo swang than a lil bit. i moisturized with a litle groth lotion and vatika frosting and my hair feels amazing.
i take back what i said before about the lotion. this stuff really is amazing, i love it.


----------



## shtow (Oct 17, 2008)

I dont see any quats in the DC's. Are the conditioners *deep* conditioners or regular conditioners?


----------



## chebaby (Oct 17, 2008)

shtow said:


> I dont see any quats in the DC's. Are the conditioners *deep* conditioners or regular conditioners?


 i havent used the protein one but the moisture one is a deep conditioner. i leave it on with and without heat and my hair feels amazing.


----------



## shtow (Oct 17, 2008)

chebaby said:


> i havent used the protein one but the moisture one is a deep conditioner. i leave it on with and without heat and my hair feels amazing.



hmmm n u say u like the growth lotion????

May have to try in the future........that means like 2 months from now


----------



## chebaby (Oct 17, 2008)

yea i like the lotion. but i have to be light with it. i love to be heavy handed with moisturizers but i have to use only a litle with this because it can weigh it down.


----------



## BostonMaria (Oct 18, 2008)

My only regret is that I only bought the sample sizes. My hair loved the growth oil, follicle invigorator spray, leave-in, and growth lotion. My husband wouldn't stop cuddling just so he could smell my hair LOL so that's just a plus!  I will repurchase, especially the growth oil since it smells divine. I liked the deep conditioner, but I'm not sure if I'll repurchase again. I need a lot since I have so much hair and it could get costly. My hair felt like heaven when I used everything. Be careful with the shampoo because literally a dime sized goes a long way. I give this line 10 out of 10 stars!


----------



## dcprdiva (Oct 20, 2008)

I agree - go light with the lotion.

I love the products more than I thought... I LOVE the follice spray and the moisturizing lotion and the growth oil.  This stuff makes my hair SUPREMELY soft.  I can't believe it!


----------



## chebaby (Oct 20, 2008)

i didnt think i would like the growth lotion so much but i do. i have been using it everyday, 2x a day. it is now my go to moisturizer. love it.


----------



## Prose Princess (Oct 20, 2008)

^^^^Cosign on the growth lotion!  Amazing!!  One of the only things that makes my hair soft and moisturized.


----------



## Kimiche (Oct 20, 2008)

I checked out her site months ago, but I was scared to purchase because I haven't read any reviews about the products.  You ladies are making me want to give the products a try now.


----------



## virtuous1me (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Hydratherma Naturals*



JaszG said:


> *www.HealthyHairJourney.com*
> 
> *Does anyone use these products? They look really good. I don't even remember how I got to that website, but I'm thinking about ordering the products.*


 

They work,  I have the entire line of large sizes....You won't be disappointed.
Check out comment I gave on this forum concerning Hdyratherma Naturals.
 Peace


----------



## chebaby (Oct 22, 2008)

placing another order now


----------



## jamaicalovely (Oct 22, 2008)

Ok, all my other moisturizers can go in the trash.   HN Growth Lotion is on point!


----------



## chebaby (Oct 22, 2008)

^^^ this moisturizer is all i've been using but i cant make myself throw away my keracare and shea butter lol.
however the conditioner is now a staple.


----------



## Shaley (Oct 23, 2008)

Yes, the Moisturizing Deep Conditioner is amazing! 

Has anyone used the Amino Protein Conditioner lately?

How does it compare to the Aphogee 2 minute protein conditioner?


----------



## shae101s (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey ladies..I recently ordered the sample pack and I am waiting to get it..I have natural 4b hair, and would love to know, who on here as used the product and is NATURAL especially 4a/b??? Please share your reviews and let me know.


----------



## jazzyto (Oct 27, 2008)

The growth lotion is growing on me, the jury is still out.  I first thought it was too watery and I think the first time I used it I didnt use an oil to seal.  The second time I used it I sealed with coconut oil and my hair was soft.  I only used the mositure conditioner once and its in the back of the closet, I plan to revisit it also.


----------



## chebaby (Oct 27, 2008)

^^^^ yeah the lotion had to grow on me too. it makes my hair soft but you are right, it is watery. and it doesnt give my hair shine. but its nice.


----------



## *fabulosity* (Nov 6, 2008)

Ok so I needed to try a new "moisturizer".. got the growth lotion (large) and a small follicle invigorator...thought it would be good before I apply MT/OCT. 

THIS IS MY LAST PURCHASE of the year.. it's less than 8 weeks left so I think I can make it.


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 6, 2008)

chebaby said:


> ^^^^ yeah the lotion had to grow on me too. it makes my hair soft but you are right, it is watery. and it doesnt give my hair shine. but its nice.



Its a little watery. Hopefully she'll come out with something thicker even if its a little more money.

She said that she's coming out with a lotion as well. I definitely want it because the smell is heavenly.


----------



## chebaby (Nov 6, 2008)

BostonMaria said:


> Its a little watery. Hopefully she'll come out with something thicker even if its a little more money.
> 
> She said that she's coming out with a lotion as well. I definitely want it because the smell is heavenly.


 you mean a body lotion?


----------



## hondahoney007 (Nov 6, 2008)

I just placed an order for the whole set. I will be trying it for the month of December. I'm anxious to try this line. I will keep a log and take before and after pics.  All of the positive reviews made me place an order.


----------



## HoneyDew (Nov 6, 2008)

I would love to try these, but they cost too much for my taste.

Well, considering the sizes of the bottles they are. 

I am so heavy headed with my products and wash and conditioner my hair so often, that it would end up being too expensive using those little bottles.

>oh well<


----------



## Brownie518 (Nov 7, 2008)

I loooove Hydratherma Naturals! The Protein Balance Leave In, the Growth Lotion and the Oil are definite staples of mine. The lotion had to grow on me, too, but now I use it all the time. For me, it's very moisturizing but it doesn't weigh my hair down. I add it to my OCT mix for moisture . My hair is softer and smoother, and definitely maintains moisture better. 
I just started trying out the Moisture Boost Conditioner so we'll see on that one.


----------



## JaszG (Nov 26, 2008)

hondahoney007 said:


> I just placed an order for the whole set. I will be trying it for the month of December. I'm anxious to try this line. I will keep a log and take before and after pics.  All of the positive reviews made me place an order.




Can't wait to read your review!! I was supposed to try this a LONG time ago, and never got around to getting it!! Two weeks, and I'm going to definitely try the growth lotion, the oil, and the invigorator.


----------



## chebaby (Nov 26, 2008)

i used to looooooooooooooooooove the follicle invigorator and now everytime i use it my hair sheds long strands so i think im going to stop using it.


----------



## ChoKitty (Nov 26, 2008)

This stuff looks so interesting! Is it sulfate free? (I BKT....)


----------



## JaszG (Nov 26, 2008)

chebaby said:


> i used to looooooooooooooooooove the follicle invigorator and now everytime i use it my hair sheds long strands so i think im going to stop using it.



Really? I wonder what happened to make it do that if it wasn't in the beginning. I'm scared of shedding!


----------



## destiny616 (Nov 26, 2008)

YamisGirl said:


> This stuff looks so interesting! Is it sulfate free? (I BKT....)




no.  the shampo has Ammonium lauryl sulfate.


----------



## ChoKitty (Nov 26, 2008)

destiny616 said:


> no.  the shampo has Ammonium lauryl sulfate.




Thank you!


----------



## comike (Nov 30, 2008)

Hey ladies using the Hydratherma Naturals lines...I'm looking to hear some more reviews from those that decided to give the line a try.  I was thinking about purchasing it.


----------



## michaela (Dec 5, 2008)

im thinking about trying the lotion


----------



## buddhas_mom (Dec 5, 2008)

I just ordered the miniature collection.  I can't wait for it to come in!


----------



## Lady Kay 21 (Dec 8, 2008)

Any more reviews??? naturals? 4b ers?


----------



## RNmom (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm interested too! I'd really like to try her line but I'm already an MT user and I just ordered OCT.


----------



## CherishGOU (Dec 9, 2008)

OH LORD!! The PJ in me just perked up.


----------



## ShaniKeys (Dec 9, 2008)

***subscribing 2 this thread***


----------



## jamaicalovely (Dec 9, 2008)

I think I'm 4b and the daily moisturizing growth lotion is great!   I use it on my edges and nape daily and it keeps them soft all day long.   The product smells like cake batter.


----------



## BeautifulNameX (Dec 9, 2008)

I like the Protein Conditioner and the the oil and loition. . .I havent used the moisture conditioner and the moisture poo is good too. I will order the 125 set if I could! or when I can.


----------



## MCMLXXII (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm a 4B natural and I ordered about $85 bucks worth of her products about 2 months ago.  I really, really like the shampoos and conditioners.  The shampoo is very rich, don't need much.  I bought the hair growth oil but haven't used it yet.  Everything smells nice too!

I'm not likely to reorder and not because they're not good prodcuts.  *They're exceptional; *they're just pricey and I'm a little heavy-handed with my products.  I wonna be able to purchase and use things that I can get locally (save the shipping costs and wait time).  If she had a local retailer in my area, I would definitely re-consider.


----------



## CherishGOU (Dec 9, 2008)

How long did it take for your products to arrive after you ordered them?


----------



## **Jade** (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm thinking that I'm getting some this payday I might even get the whole set


----------



## BeautifulNameX (Dec 9, 2008)

like 10 days. . .But it was the day after thanks giving and I Ordered late the previous Tuesday. So if you order early probally 7 or 8 days


----------



## CherishGOU (Dec 9, 2008)

chebaby said:


> i used to looooooooooooooooooove the follicle invigorator and now everytime i use it my hair sheds long strands so i think im going to stop using it.



How was this different from your day to day natural shedding?  Has anyone else had any negative experiences like this?


----------



## chebaby (Dec 9, 2008)

ok heres the thing i find about these products with MY hair. the moisture shampoo is good and lathers really well. the moisture conditioner goes on really soft but no matter how long i leave it on it washes off like i never put anything on it. the lotion has amazing ingrediants but is so wet so for someone like me who always wears straight hair you might just want to use a little at a time. the oil is good and slightly thick which i love. the follicle invigorator is good, i think it did cause my shedding but i still love it. the protein balance leave in is my second favorite next to the invigorator.


----------



## comike (Dec 9, 2008)

I tried the Moisture Boosting Conditioner....it didn't do much for my hair at all considering all the rave reviews I've seen here.  I have the Follicle Invigorator too...it may be too soon for me to comment in on it because I haven't seen any visible effects.  The website mentions that it provides sun protection but considering that it's sprayed on the scalp, I'm not sure that's entirely possible.  The Growth Lotion is a pretty good moisturizer but you'd have to use it with a light hand if you're wearing your hair down and want to maintain your hair's body.  The Moisture Boosting Shampoo lathers very well and I assume that's due to the amount of SLS it contains.  It cleans my hair well without stripping.  The Growth Lotion is probably my favorite in the line.


----------



## buddhas_mom (Dec 10, 2008)

I just used the whole line for the first time. I ordered the miniature collection for 24.99. I can't comment on everything cause my hair's still wet. I used everything just the way she said so I can see the full results. I'll come back when my hair's dry and give my complete review. The shampoo made my hair feel softer than usual right after I used it. It lathers well for the first minute and then the suds are gone. My hair felt soft and easy to comb after rinsing out the conditioner. Everything smells sooo good. The growth lotion smells like cake icing. I wanted to taste it but I didn't. My hair smells pretty edible. 

I suggest buying the miniature collection to try it out. If you don't like it you wont feel as bad cause you didnt spend a whole lot of money.


----------



## Minty (Dec 19, 2008)

I didn't read through all the pages, but.....here is my review:

I'm a natural. 3d on crown - temple, 4b back strip to behind the ears, 3b/c nape. (None of it has a defined curl)

I bought the Follicle Invigorator and Moisture Shampoo. I received the Conditioner as a sample. 

I did not pre-poo, I gave myself a hot oil treatment with Apricot Kernel Oil and Brahmi Oil, then clarified with Apple Cider Vinegar, detangled and rinsed. I have filtered shower water. 

The shampoo is VERY thick. Only a little tab is needed. It gave alot of lather and washed my hair well, but I am afraid it was too strong for my hair. It gave me terrible tangles. I towel pressed and applied the Moisture Boosting Deep Conditioning Treatment and I'd give it a 6 out of 10 for slip. The tangles were a bit much for it to handle, so I just left it alone (afraid of split ends). I put on a thin shower cap and steamed for about 2 mins. Then I rinsed it out with cool water. 

The shrinkage!!!!! It gave me a bad case of the shrinks; even my nape was hiding. 

I sealed with my homemade hair butter (Shea, Coconut Oil, Aloe Vera Gel, Apricot KO, Jojoba Oil, Avocado Oil, Emu Oil, Vit. E, Sesame Oil, Lavender) and just left it.
Its still wet, but I'm not going to mess w/it anymore tonight. 
Tomorrow I'm going to cw.

OH, and the fragrance: it is not strong, but it is citrus, with a touch of lavender. The "Invigorator"
has the strongest smell of the 3 products I ordered.

I will not be using this product again.


----------



## Minty (Dec 19, 2008)

OK some asked for the ingredients list: 

Moisture Boosting Shampoo: 

Water, Sodium Laureth Sulfate, Ammonium Lauryl Sulfate, Cocamidopropyl Betaine, Cocomide MEA, Acrylates/C10-30 Alkyl Acrylates Crosspolymer, Citrus Aurantium Dulcis (Orange Oil), Carageenan extract, Butylene Glycol, Orbignya Oleifera Seed Oil, Mauritia Flexuosa Fruit Oil, Passiflora Edulis Seed Oil, Passiflora Incarnata Seed OIl, Glycol Stearate, Glycerin, Sodium PCA, Betaine, Sorbitol, Glycine, Alanine, Proline, Serine, Threonine, Arginine, ysine, Glutamic Acid, Algae extract, Sea Kelp extract, Lactic Acid, Malic Acid, Citric Acid, Lavender oil, Disodium EDTA, Sodium Hydroxide, Methylchloroisothiazolinone, Methylisothiazolinone, SPS

Moisture Boosting Deep Cond. Trmt.:

Water, Cetyle Alcohol, Dicetyldimonium Chloride, Stearyl Alcohol, Cetearyl Alcohol, Cetrimonium Chloride, Orange Oil, Dimethicone, Hydroxythylcellulose, Glycerin, Behentrimonium Methosulfate, Mica, titanium Dioxide, PEG-45M, Lavender Oil, Methyl Gluceth 10, Sea Kelp extract, Panthenol, Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein, Algae extract, Orbignya Oleifera Seed Oil, Passiflora Incarnata Seed Oil, Passiflora Edulis Seed Oil, Caramel, Citric Acid, Triethanolamine, Vit. E, Methylisothiazolinone, Methylchloroisothiazolinone, SPC

now that's love for ya ladies....I'm done for the night!


----------



## chebaby (Dec 19, 2008)

i threw all my products by her away. 
i KNOW the folicle invigorator was causing my shedding and my scalp soarness.


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 20, 2008)

I like the way the hair lotion smell, my mom uses the products.


----------



## comike (Dec 20, 2008)

chebaby said:


> i threw all my products by her away.
> i KNOW the folicle invigorator was causing my shedding and my scalp soarness.


 
Wow....that bad, huh...


----------



## hardymem (Dec 20, 2008)

The shampoo left my hair stripped but the follicle invigorator made my newgrowth soft.  I tried the shampoo many times but everytime my hair felt like it had been clarified like straw.


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 21, 2008)

hardymem said:


> The shampoo left my hair stripped but the follicle invigorator made my newgrowth soft.  I tried the shampoo many times but everytime my hair felt like it had been clarified like straw.



OMG I had the same exact problem. I washed with the shampoos and my hair felt like all of the moisture was gone  I had to stop using it. I did like the growth oil alot though. I also loved the follicle invigorator's smell. I would spray it on my DD's hair to help detangle the knots.


----------



## twnz&1mo (Dec 21, 2008)

BostonMaria said:


> Its a little watery. Hopefully she'll come out with something thicker even if its a little more money.
> 
> She said that she's coming out with a lotion as well. I definitely want it because the smell is heavenly.


 
He ladies, I have the growth lotion too and mine isn't watery at all.  The only time it did get watery was during the summer months.  Make sure yall are keeping it in a cool place and see if there is a difference.


----------



## twnz&1mo (Dec 21, 2008)

chebaby said:


> i threw all my products by her away.
> i KNOW the folicle invigorator was causing my shedding and my scalp soarness.


 
Gurl someone would've bought them from you, like............ME!    Sorry it didn't work for you.


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 21, 2008)

twnz&1mo said:


> Gurl someone would've bought them from you, like............ME!    Sorry it didn't work for you.



It was only the sample size. I still have one left if you want it. I used everything else and loved it.


----------



## chebaby (Dec 22, 2008)

comike said:


> Wow....that bad, huh...


 my hair was literally popping from my scalp. i could feel it popping and thats the only thing i was putting on scalp. and it was sooooooooo soar like i wanted to cry while i was detangling and im relaxed so there were really little tangles.


----------



## comike (Dec 22, 2008)

chebaby said:


> my hair was literally popping from my scalp. i could feel it popping and thats the only thing i was putting on scalp. and it was sooooooooo soar like i wanted to cry while i was detangling and im relaxed so there were really little tangles.


 
That's awful...and scary!  Has your hair recovered or is it still shedding? I don't know anything about the manufacturer but I always wondering about product stability and quality control when purchasing products from small and new product lines.


----------



## dcprdiva (Dec 22, 2008)

I agree with the above comments on the shampoo - very stripping for my relaxed head. I have been using the products for a few months now and have decided to keep purchasing the Folicle spray - LOVE IT and the Growth Oil.  I don't like the heat protectant, I only used it once - made my hair feel wierd.  I'm on the fence about the moisturizing lotion - a little tooo heavy for me - sorta weighs my hair down, I'm going to finish it out, but only plan to add the folicle spray and growth oil to my line of staples.


----------



## dcprdiva (Dec 22, 2008)

chebaby said:


> ok heres the thing i find about these products with MY hair. the moisture shampoo is good and lathers really well. the moisture conditioner goes on really soft but no matter how long i leave it on it washes off like i never put anything on it. the lotion has amazing ingrediants but is so wet so for someone like me who always wears straight hair you might just want to use a little at a time. the oil is good and slightly thick which i love. the follicle invigorator is good, i think it did cause my shedding but i still love it. the protein balance leave in is my second favorite next to the invigorator.


 
I completely forgot about the protein balance - love that too - plan on re-ordering that as well.  The conditioner isn't as moisturizing as I expected.


----------



## dcprdiva (Dec 22, 2008)

MCMLXXII said:


> I'm a 4B natural and I ordered about $85 bucks worth of her products about 2 months ago. I really, really like the shampoos and conditioners. The shampoo is very rich, don't need much. I bought the hair growth oil but haven't used it yet. Everything smells nice too!
> 
> I'm not likely to reorder and not because they're not good prodcuts. *They're exceptional; *they're just pricey and I'm a little heavy-handed with my products. I wonna be able to purchase and use things that I can get locally (save the shipping costs and wait time). If she had a local retailer in my area, I would definitely re-consider.


 
Does anyone think that naturals like more of the line vs. relaxed heads?  I love the smell - but  guess I was expecting more from the conditioner.  The growth lotion is just tooo heavy for me.


----------



## chebaby (Dec 22, 2008)

comike said:


> That's awful...and scary! Has your hair recovered or is it still shedding? I don't know anything about the manufacturer but I always wondering about product stability and quality control when purchasing products from small and new product lines.


 well its only been a week since i threw the products away but it does seem like the shedding has stopped. im going to wash and deep condition this weekend (or before) and then i'll be able to see if everything is ok. my scalp isnt soar anymore so im happy about that.
the thing is that i do think it gave me growth but im too afraid to use it again. someone said that shedding was normal when using a growth aid but i think i will just stick with regular growth because i had been using this stuff for months before all this shedding happened so that freaked me out.


----------



## NewYorkgyrl (Dec 22, 2008)

dcprdiva said:


> Does anyone think that naturals like more of the line vs. relaxed heads? I love the smell - but guess I was expecting more from the conditioner. The growth lotion is just tooo heavy for me.


 

No.  I'm natural and my hair did not like this line. It was not very moisturizing for my natural hair.  I feel like my natural hair requires so much more moisture than my relaxed hair ever did...and this line will not cut it for me.
I really wanted to like this line too.

I even tried it on my sister's hair (she is natural too).  She was pissed off on how her hair felt after and yelled at me to never use it her hair again .  I was just trying to help...cause I heard so many praises of this line.

So I am back on my search for products that agree with my natural hair (hopefully can find an answer soon)


----------



## dcprdiva (Feb 12, 2009)

I have been using the Protein/Moisture Balance Leave in as a moisturizer... makes my hair soft and I love it!


----------



## chebaby (Feb 12, 2009)

the protein balance leave in is the best product she has. every thing else highly disapointed me. esp. the deep conditioner. it went on so soft and buttery and then when u wash it off its like wtf? i really wanted to like the lotion but it was so wet.
i use the leave in every week when i blow dry and it makes my hair so soft.


----------



## Ms. Alainious (Feb 28, 2009)

I wish i had come across this thread before I started with the products, as I experienced some of the same problems others listed.

The shampoo stripped my hair, leaving it a tangly mess...I deep conditioned with the moisturizing condish and it didn't get any better. I lost tons of hair doing my roller set, and my hair was crunchy and brittle when I took the rollers out...breakage everywhere. I've been rollersetting weekly for years and It's never been so difficult.

I had to start over again and do another deep conditioner, this time with my Dominican products. It feels much better, but its still not back to normal. 

I didn't have any problems with the leave-ins and lotions, so I'll probably continue to use those. I'm using the growth oil for pre-poo only because it's too heavy for me to use during styling.

I hope others can continue with their positive results, and even more can learn from my experience.


----------



## AbundantlyBlessed (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm reading this thread and I'm simply appalled.  This is the line that so many raved about, then months later I now reading mixed to bad reviews.   

I love LHCF but word of caution for the PJ in me again is to wait a few months for the dust to settle after the initial wave of hype before buying products.  This should save my wallet and hair in a recession.


----------



## dcprdiva (Mar 18, 2009)

Yes, these products are NOT cheap.  It has taken awhile for me to come around to the line, but have decided that I will be repurchasing the Protein Balance Leave -In, Folical Spray and Growth Oil only.  These products make my hair soft and manageable. I LOVE LOVE LOVE the folical spray. The shampoo and conditioner were less than impressive.  Like everyone said the moisturizing lotion was way too heavy - once you know how much to use, it's OK, but I won't be buying it again. I'm in love with the other products tho.  I also like the heat protectant spray.


----------



## Shaley (Mar 18, 2009)

chebaby said:


> the protein balance leave in is the best product she has. every thing else highly disapointed me. esp. the deep conditioner. it went on so soft and buttery and then when u wash it off its like wtf? i really wanted to like the lotion but it was so wet.
> i use the leave in every week when i blow dry and it makes my hair so soft.



I agree. I had very high hopes for this line. 

The leave-in is the only product that worked for me & I purchased the whole entire set.  erplexed


----------



## beans4reezy (Mar 18, 2009)

DARN!! Why didn;'t I find this thread sooner.  I just invested in the moisture DC...from these reviews, I am not going to waste my time and use it...


----------



## msdevo (Mar 18, 2009)

Everyones hair is different hun. Since you spent your money on it, I would at least give it a try. You never know you may love it.


beans4reezy said:


> DARN!! Why didn;'t I find this thread sooner.  I just invested in the moisture DC...from these reviews, I am not going to waste my time and use it...


----------



## Skent (Mar 18, 2009)

I've been using the line since November. I purchased the deep moisture conditioner, the follicle spray, and the daily moisture lotion. Overall I was pretty happy with the products, but I've been on my hair journey since November, trying different things, so I think HTN probably worked in concert with other products that I was using to stop shedding and overall making my hair healthier. I do LOVE the growth lotion and will be reordering. I like to use it on my ends when bunning as it keeps my hair very moisturized.


----------



## Supergirl (Mar 19, 2009)

I have used the leave-in and like it a lot--moisturizing, great ingredients, and smells like buttercream icing. I am a sucker for sweetly scented products!


----------



## MissRissa (Mar 19, 2009)

yeah i think this is going to have to be chalked up to a case of everybody's hair is different and needs different things because i've been using the entire line (save for the growth oil because i have my own to pre poo with) exclusively for the past month and i love it.  I'm about 80% natural (with about 2 inches of relaxed ends) and so far i've only used it when i wash n go but i've had no problems with dryness and i love the dc.


----------



## Afrobuttafly (Mar 20, 2009)

We should all know by now that no matter how many rave reviews something receives it will not be thebomb.com (lubs Jia) for EVERYONE and their great grandmother...and something with very negative reviews could be great for some group of individuals. That's just the way it is and will always be ladies. As for ME, I LUB this line. I'm almost 6 months post bc and have been using it for  a few months now. This is my regimen:
Weekly-
Poo with HN Moisture Boosting Shampoo
DC with HN Moisture Boosting Deep Conditioning Treatment- detangle with wide-toothed comb
Apply HN Protein Balance Leave-In Conditioner
Spray scalp with HN Follicle Invigorator (massage scalp)
Apply Fantasia IC Hair Polisher Styling Gel with Sparkle Lites
Smooth edges back with boar bristle brush and apply mesh headband
Fluff Fro N Go!

Bi-Weekly-2/3 days
Co-Wash with Creme of Nature's Chamomile & Comfrey Nourishing Conditioner for dehydrated hair OR V05 Strawberries & Cream Moisturizing Conditioner( detangle with wide-toothed comb)

Daily:
Apply HN moisturizer,  IC Gel, Mesh headband, Fluff Fro N Go!

Nightly:
Massage scalp alone or with growth oil (Doo Gro for now)Wear Satin Bonnet

My hair is growing at an impressive rate to me. I just get lazy and slack off leading to dryness and knots.  I'm @ 4.5 inches
1st pic Sept 08 BC
2nd pic Oct 08
3rd pic Nov 08
4th pic March 09





ps. I'll have better comparison pics as the months continue where I actually stretch the hair so you can see the length..


----------



## dcprdiva (Mar 20, 2009)

you are correct - but it does seem like the majority of naturals and transitioning ladies are in LOVE with the line vs. relaxed heads who seem to give it mixed reviews.


----------



## Afrobuttafly (Mar 23, 2009)

dcprdiva said:


> you are correct - but it does seem like the majority of naturals and transitioning ladies are in LOVE with the line vs. relaxed heads who seem to give it mixed reviews.


 
You're right. It does seem that way.


----------



## beans4reezy (Mar 23, 2009)

I used the Moisture Boosting DC as a pre-poo mixed with coconut oil and it came on very soft, but after a while, it started to get hard.  I'm going to use this as a DC before I make a final call of the conditioner.

The Growth Lotion and the Oil are D- BOMB!! My hair feels sooo soft using them.


----------



## La Colocha (Mar 28, 2009)

Bumping,  How long does it usually take to recieve your products?


----------



## beans4reezy (Mar 28, 2009)

It took like a week and a half to receive my products.  The wait was definently better than Hairveda's products which took forever to get back.


----------



## La Colocha (Mar 28, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> It took like a week and a half to receive my products. The wait was definently better than Hairveda's products which took forever to get back.


 
Thank you, your post about the growth lotion and oil, set me off to get them. Even if they turn out not to work, i know they will have a good home to go to.


----------



## knt1229 (May 31, 2009)

I bought the Follicle Spray and it makes my hair hard. It does not soften my hair the way other ladies say it softens theirs. I will not be purchasing anything else from this line. It cost way too much to try and find the one product in the entire line that my hair might like.


----------



## Saffirejuiliet (May 31, 2009)

I love Hydrathermal Naturals. My staples are the growth lotion and the herbal gloss/heat protectant.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 8, 2009)

rissa146 said:


> My mom loves the Hydratherma Growth Lotion. It keeps her hair from breaking off by keeping it soft without weighing it down. Before using the product she thought her hair never grows.
> 
> http://healthyhairbeautysupply.com/search.php?s=Daily_Moisturizing_Growth_Lotion


 
On that site you have there, do you know what size Growth Oil is $30.00? Not the 8 oz.?


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 8, 2009)

knt1229 said:


> I bought the Follicle Spray and it makes my hair hard. It does not soften my hair the way other ladies say it softens theirs. I will not be purchasing anything else from this line. It cost way too much to try and find the one product in the entire line that my hair might like.


 
Sorry to hear that. I love the Follicle Invigorator. It does soften my hair and it helped my nape thicken back up. My favorite is the Growth Oil but I still love the Protein Balance leave in and the Growth Lotion. All are still staples for me.


----------



## Essence125 (Jun 15, 2009)

knt1229 said:


> I bought the Follicle Spray and it makes my hair hard. It does not soften my hair the way other ladies say it softens theirs. I will not be purchasing anything else from this line. It cost way too much to try and find the one product in the entire line that my hair might like.



She sells a sample pack with everything except the heat spray for $25.


----------



## SexySin985 (Jul 31, 2009)

Maybe I'm slow but  I don't see a link to purchase samples


----------



## Essence125 (Jul 31, 2009)

Sample pack:

http://www.healthyhairjourney.com/untitled11.html


----------



## exubah (Jul 31, 2009)

I just got the moisturizing growth lotion last weekend with the growth oil as a free gift sample......love, love, love and it has only been a week!  Hopefully, I will still love in the upcoming weeks, but so far so good.


----------



## Beautyangel (Jul 31, 2009)

Simply love the leave in, moist lotion and oil!


----------



## Trillion (Aug 5, 2009)

Bummer...I wish I would have seen this thread before dropping the $125. I usually make rash decisions after having a traumatic experience...I've been working on repairing my damaged hair for over a year now and I just washed it and had an unbelievable amount of breakage. I'm permed but I don't know what my natural hair type is...I'm looking for staple products before the BC...


----------



## baddison (Aug 21, 2009)

Ok, ladies.  I just went ahead and purchased the Daily Moisturizing Growth Lotion.   I absolutely LOVE  the ingredient list!!!  I sure hope this one is a keeper   LOL!


----------



## nymane (Aug 21, 2009)

I bought the sample pack...can't wait until it arrives


----------



## kooskoos (Aug 21, 2009)

The growth lotion and protein leave-in are DEFINITE staples! The shampoo is great for clarifying too!


----------



## joyous (Aug 22, 2009)

dcprdiva said:


> you are correct - but it does seem like the majority of naturals and transitioning ladies are in LOVE with the line vs. relaxed heads who seem to give it mixed reviews.



I used it as a natural and I really didn't care for the line. The protein balance is good and I used the follicle spray to lay down my edges, but wasn't in love with that either. I won't be repurchasing anything from this line again. In fact most of the products have been in my closet for quite a while gathering dust.


----------



## baddison (Aug 22, 2009)

joyous said:


> I used it as a natural and I really didn't care for the line. The protein balance is good and I used the follicle spray to lay down my edges, but wasn't in love with that either. I won't be repurchasing anything from this line again. *In fact most of the products have been in my closet for quite a while gathering dust*.


 
Oooo.....did you say "gathering dust"....hmmm....they wouldn't be gathering that in my house.

So....ah, what you gonna do with them.....PM me!!!


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 22, 2009)

I am thinking about buying the Growth Lotion. The smell used to drive me crazy, wow it was so heavenly. I hope its still the same smell.


----------



## blackbarbie986 (Nov 11, 2009)

any 4 naturals still having success with this line?


----------



## ladybuddafly (Nov 11, 2009)

blackbarbie986 said:


> any 4 naturals still having success with this line?


 
I'd like to know this as well.  Thanks for asking.


----------



## nymane (Nov 11, 2009)

Update....my hair hates this whole line


----------



## darlingdiva (Nov 11, 2009)

blackbarbie986 said:


> any 4 naturals still having success with this line?


 
I use & love the Daily Moisturizing Growth Lotion.  Since I've started my hair journey, I've ALWAYS had a problem w/ dry ends.  Using the growth lotion + castor oil has been the best fit for my ends thus far.

Also, the growth lotion is a great moisturizer on its own.  It penetrates instantly & a little does go a long way.

I'm a 4a/4b natural, btw.


----------



## LushLox (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## baddison (Dec 29, 2009)

Still using the Daily Growth Moisturizing Lotion.  Still loving it too 

Getting ready to place another order for about two more bottles....


----------



## mrseley (Mar 24, 2010)

Hello eveyone,
My name is Tanesha Rayeal I was reading the post on Hydratherma products. Unfortunanetly these products are not working for my relaxed hair. I purchased the whole set. I wanted to know if anyone was interested in buying these off of me.


----------



## LoveCraze (Mar 24, 2010)

mrseley said:


> Hello eveyone,
> My name is Tanesha Rayeal I was reading the post on Hydratherma products. Unfortunanetly these products are not working for my relaxed hair. I purchased the whole set. I wanted to know if anyone was interested in buying these off of me.


 
I might be interested. How much you asking for them?


----------



## mrseley (Mar 24, 2010)

I am asking $70 + shipping for the set, the only thing that had much use was the scalp invigorator, still more than half full. I can post some pics later to show how much was used. 

 Tanesha Rayeal Eley


----------



## mrseley (Mar 27, 2010)

The Hydratherma products are sold.


----------



## Ese88 (May 4, 2010)

bump.
anyone still using these products?


----------



## mimi0410 (May 4, 2010)

I use the follicle invigorator. I also really like the Protein Conditioner and the Leave in.


----------



## chely 77 (May 4, 2010)

I loooove the growth oil perfect for sealing in moisture.


----------



## goodmorningruby (May 4, 2010)

I absolutely despise the "moisturizing" shampoo from this line. I had by far the worst wash day experience with it ever. My hair was matted and became hard, like stone. 

The growth lotion- jury is still out on this one. I haven't used it enough to have an opinion on its performance, but it does have a nice smell, just like cake batter. Love the ingredients too.

The follicle invigorator is okay for heat styling (flat iron, blow dry), smells nice too. 

The protein deep conditioner made no difference to my hair.

The moisturizing deep conditioner ended up going into pre-poos. IMO it's not that moisturizing.

On the whole, I do not like HN.


----------



## Ese88 (May 4, 2010)

sorry to hear that good mrning ruby.
Im interested in the follicle invigorator, protein leave-in & growth lotion. I think these have had the most consistent good reviews, not many seem t like the shampoos, & im wondering why they use sls and als when the products are supposed to be natural


----------



## MelodicVessel (May 4, 2010)

the leave-in and the protein conditioner is great!


----------



## dcprdiva (May 5, 2010)

I like the growth oil and folicle spray - those are the two best products in the line in my opinion.  I will repurchase them when I take out this weave.


----------



## Ese88 (May 5, 2010)

if any1 has the follicle invigorator, growth lotion or protein leave in that they want to sell/ get rid of please let me know.


----------



## Okay (Jul 26, 2010)

bumping this one...


----------



## Solitude (Sep 7, 2010)

bumping this thread to see who's still using these products....


----------



## faithVA (Sep 8, 2010)

I am using the products but I just started about 5 weeks ago. My mom started her HHJ 6 months after me and used the product and now her hair is as long as mine. I wasn't having much success with the trial and error so I figured I would give it a try. I like having a complete system that allows me to have a base and to get some idea of what works and what doesn't. I could see some difference after one use but I am seeing more of a difference after each use. The follicle spray has definitely helped my edges and my nape which I lost through relaxing. My hair was shedding before I started and it is much stronger.

I don't know if other things are better, I just knew it was time to let go of a little of this and a little of that because I was losing my hair. This has saved my hair and is allowing me to learn more about my hair while gradually making it healthier.

If you already have products you like I wouldn't recommend it. But if you want a solid base to start from without all of the trial and error I think its good.


----------



## Ese88 (Sep 8, 2010)

i ended up not liking the products


----------



## blazingthru (Sep 24, 2010)

Wow I just order the entire line not having seen this site  before.  I hope it works for me my hair and I hope there were more changes to the products.


----------



## Ese88 (Nov 6, 2010)

bump. I actually like the growth lotion now that ive big chopped, but my hair still doesn't like the leave in


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Aug 1, 2011)

bumping for updated reviews


----------



## My Friend (Aug 1, 2011)

Doesn't Renice use this?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 1, 2011)

I LURVE HTN.  I put it away for summer and will pull it out Sept.  It's an excellent product line.

I love the Protein DC'er, the Protein L-I, the Follicle Booster, the Growth Lotion & the Oil.


----------



## bronzebomb (Aug 1, 2011)

IDareT'sHair do they have sales?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 1, 2011)

bronzebomb No......I've never come across any.


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 1, 2011)

bronzebomb said:


> @IDareT'sHair do they have sales?




....No they don't....


But, I've been using the Protein leave in, Lotion, Oil, and Spritz after washing and the Lotion and Oil to moisturize and seal lately. I'm using them almost exclusively for the next few weeks, and so far so good.


----------



## My Friend (Feb 5, 2012)

Anyone still using these products?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 5, 2012)

I still STANS for HTN.

And they've been having Sales recently too.

AveYou carries this line now as well.


----------



## Papoose (Feb 23, 2012)

Does anyone else still use this line?


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 24, 2012)

Papoose

I still do. The Oil is my absolute favorite oil. I use it for everything, sealing, HOTs, adding to conditioners. The Follicle booster and Protein condtioner are also staples. I use the Follicle as a part of my leave in after washing. I use the Protein conditioner about once a month.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 24, 2012)

Yeah...I still STANS for HTN.

Will be pulling out:

Growth Lotion
Growth Oil
Protein L-I
Follicle Booster
Amino Protein Deep Conditioner

As part of my Spring/Summer Regi.  It did me right last Summer.


----------



## jillybean2012 (Feb 25, 2012)

I used it for the first time two months ago and didn't like it.  The growth lotion specifically. It caused my scalp to itch and my hair was very oily.

I pulled it out about 2 weeks ago when I was due for my retouch and used it on my ends only.   I had a change of heart and realized that it is to be used sparingly.  I originally used way too much and that was the cause of my scalp itching.  I think i will continue to use it on my ends.


----------



## Papoose (Feb 25, 2012)

Brownie518 IDareT'sHair

What ave your long-term results been?  Has anyone seen the same results as the product developer?  Her hair is so full and lush.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 25, 2012)

I don't use it exclusively like the owner/developer.  

But I did use it last summer as a Daily Treatment.

It made my hair feel nice & strong and shiny.  

I loved the products and will be returning to them again for the Spring/Summer months.

I like the weight, the smell and the consistency of the products.

The only thing that didn't agree with me was the Moisturizing Deep Conditioner and I think that was because of the Citrus Oil(s) which doesn't agree with my Scalp.

With the exception of that, I absolutely loved everything else.

Papoose


----------



## Papoose (Feb 25, 2012)

IDareT'sHair

Thanks for the info!  I'm considering the line and wanted some recent reviews.


----------



## ravenhairedcharm (Mar 2, 2012)

I just got the Daily Moisturizing Growth Lotion in the mail today. It's very thick and it smells heavenly , like icing! I tried it on dry hair and it moisturizes _really well_; my hair actually absorbs the product. This is definitely a keeper.


----------



## Beverly Ann Properties (Mar 5, 2012)

The Daily moistuizing Growth Lotion is the best moisturizer I have ever used.  I have been using this line of products for a couple of years now.  I also have the thermal heat cap and will purchase the flat iron comb chaser in the future.  The business owner is a member of this forum and is so professional.  She is all about hair and her hair has thrived on her product line. Check out Youtube and you will see her various styles and the products she uses.


----------



## bronzebomb (Mar 29, 2012)

I just ordered the Daily Moisturizing Growth Lotion today!


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 29, 2012)

15% OFF ALL INVENTORY INCLUDING         ALREADY DISCOUNTED SETS!!
                      SALE ENDS 4/3/12 12pm

The site is having a sale right now....http://www.healthyhairjourney.com/


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 29, 2012)

Brownie518 said:


> 15% OFF ALL INVENTORY INCLUDING ALREADY DISCOUNTED SETS!!
> SALE ENDS 4/3/12 12pm
> 
> The site is having a sale right now....http://www.healthyhairjourney.com/


 

@Brownie518

Is there a Discount Code?

Oh, nevermind, I see how it works.......


----------



## theoneandonly (Sep 1, 2012)

They are having a sale. 20% off. Is anyone still using these products, i pulled out my sample kit and started back using it. My natural hair likes the product line.


----------



## RUBY (Nov 29, 2014)

Anyone still using this line? In particular any type 4 naturals?


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 29, 2014)

I really want to try some products from this line but not feeling those prices or those 20% off sale....oh well.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 29, 2014)

I didnt realize they had a thread on here. I follow her on instagram and love her hair. Shes cut it so many times and it always grows back lush.

I tried it years ago and only liked the lotion moisturizer product. Hopefully once the new unnamed curl definer is tweaked, and its a decent price ,I will bite.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 29, 2014)

I still love, love, love and use HTN:

Hair Lotion
Protein Leave-In
Protein Deep Conditioner
Follicle Booster 
Hair Oil

*Loved the Moisturizing DC'er, but the Citrus Oils in it set my Scalp a Blaze.:heated:

Good Line. Smells Wonderful. Great Customer Service. Fast Shipping.


----------

